# Roosters or hens?



## Yepitsazoo (May 11, 2018)

The age old question y'all! 
Do we have roos, hens or a mix? 
So a few facts before pictures.. I know the white chicks are more than likely leghorns considering what we've been told. The brown one possibly a RIR?
We do not know their certain age not if they were pullets or straight run. My husband and kids bought them around the first week of March and were told they were at least a week old, possibly two. They were bought at TSC. I'm guessing they are around 2 months old. I'm probably wrong, because I know NOTHING about chickens.
I tried my best to get close up in the pics to where the feathers can be seen. 
A side note.. the brown one is a bully since we moved them into their run. He/she puffs out neck feathers at the other birds at times. I haven't seen it try to chest bump but one time... It loves to bite too.
Also the white ones Combs aren't as red as in the pics.. they're more pink than red.


----------



## Yepitsazoo (May 11, 2018)

Forgot to mention none of our flock are crowing. Though the brown one is making weird noises, but no attempts at crowing.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They appear to be roosters.Too much comb and wattle development for 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The brown one looks pullet to me. The white ones look pullet to me too


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Leghorn and RIR cockerels for sure.


----------



## junebugs (May 16, 2017)

So who was right?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My money would be on NM, he's almost always right. 

If you notice once the OP had a couple of answers they didn't post again.


----------

